
FBI warns smart home devices can be used by hackers - MEGMAIL
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-7777565/FBI-warns-hackers-use-smart-home-devices-virtual-drive-digital-life.html
======
dv_dt
Also fbi: we wish to legally disallow effective encryption so we can monitor
anyone we please.

------
Porthos9K
Which is why I don't allow any of that garbage in my house.

~~~
Jamwinner
I have stopped visiting a few 'friends' who refuse to disable their devices. I
wonder how may people wonder why less people visit since bugging their own
home?

